# ASUS CG5270 Desktop Freezing (BSOD) Windows 7 Home Premium (64Bit)



## Gassy Mexican (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi,

I've had my ASUS CG5270 for a few months now and it originally ran fine with Windows Vista Home Premium (64bit) (As "fine" as it can run with garbage vista) and After receiving the free Windows 7 upgrade from ASUS and Installing it, my computer freezes randomly. 

There are several ways it has frozen, and is freezing. *Note in all of these freezes/crashes it gets pix-elated usually around the mouse cursor or somewhere else on the screen and usually ends with a loss of image with the monitor displaying no video input. Sometimes the video would comeback to a scrambled BSOD and a reboot*

-I would play a DVD in windows media player and half way or so the sound would freeze resulting in a frozen computer. 

-I boot up various games like TF2 and It would freeze while Alt Tabbing out and then back in or just playing.

-When I am just using programs like skype voice chatting...opening an MP3.

-Apparently when I open a video file on my computer in Windows Media Player (This JUST happened)

The freezes are random and unpredictable (except for above criteria).

I contacted ASUS support via their live chat and the agent told me to do a clean install with win 7 (As I had opted for the upgrade mode initially). I did this and still had my freezing problem. I have noticed this is not an uncommon problem especially with ASUS products. I also have tried throwing my PC in High Performance Mode, and updating all of my drivers with a program called Driver Genius Professional Edition because some suggested it fixed the problem. Not So.

I updated my graphics card with the latest drivers as well from the Manufacture's website.

Here is some Info on the Rig:

-CPU 2.5GHz Intel Core 2 Quad Q8300

-Memory 8GB 800MHz DDR2 SDRAM

-Graphics 1GB Nvidia GeForce GT 220

-Hard drives 750GB 7,200 rpm

Here are some Minidump Files I found:
View attachment Dump Files.zip


Here is a link to a review of my PC if helpful http://reviews.cnet.com/desktops/asus-essentio-cg5270-bp003/4505-3118_7-33699688.html

And here is a thread with another similar problem with my exact computer on this website http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/solved-new-asus-freezing-during-games-424810.html

I would REALLY appreciate some help to solve my problem. I like how Windows 7 Runs, Minus the freezing part. And I would like to avoid having to go back to XP or Vista.


-Max G.


----------



## Gassy Mexican (Nov 25, 2009)

Bump. If someone could please help me out I really would appreciate it.


-Max G.


----------



## Aubrien (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm also using an Asus CG5270 desktop and experienced the same problem when I upgraded to windows 7 exactly the same way and with the same triggers (I even got the pixelation around the cursor before the crash). My problem turned out to be a graphics card driver issue. I fixed it by downgrading my graphics card driver. Both the driver that was included on the Asus windows 7 driver disc that was shipped with the OS cd and the latest GT220 driver from the nvidia website have the random crashing issue.

I would recommend you try this:

Before downgrading, confirm that this is actually a gt220 driver issue:


Right click "Computer" in your start menu
Select "Properties" from the right click menu
Select "Device Manager" from the link menu on the left
Expand "Display adapters" in the tree menu
Right click on "NVIDA GeForce GT220"
Select "uninstall" from the right click menu.
Reboot.

Your computer will now be using default graphic card drivers which will not have the crashing issue. If your computer is still crashing, your problem is probably something else. I understand what you mean by the crashes being 'random', as in they don't _always_ happen by doing the same action, but I can usually trigger the nvidia driver bug by rapidly opening and closing images (closing out all the way and reopening, not just scrolling through them), opening and closing video files, and loading games and either reloading them, loading different levels, or alt tabbing in and out of them quickly.

The fix: 


Download the driver from the ASUS website here.
In the three dropdown menus, select: Graphic Card, NVIDIA SERIES, ENGT220 Series
In the popup menu select Windows 7 64bit
Expand the VGA menu
Select *version 190.45*. Do _not _get the latest version.
Click on "Global" (not Global (DLM)) to download directly without the download manager.

I was running windows 7 fine for weeks without any crashes the first time I tried this fix. I reinstalled windows 7 a few days ago just using the stuff from the shipped driver disc and was back to crashing several times a day. Since I reinstalled the older driver earlier today my computer seems to be fine again.


----------



## Gassy Mexican (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks Aubrien I will give that a shot. I have been suspecting that is was something with the NVIDIA Drvier. I'll let yah know how it goes.


-Max G.


----------



## Gassy Mexican (Nov 25, 2009)

Well that seems to have done the trick. I have had no crashes since downgrading to the older driver that you specified....thanks a bunch dude, you saved me much frustration.


-Max G.


----------



## Toxxin (Dec 24, 2009)

Hello, I have the exact same computer and the exact same problems word for word. I am currently following the advice given to fix this problem and so far so good. I noticed the post is about a month old so I was hoping to get a responce to see if this fix lasted the period of time since it was posted or any update on how things are going. Additionally I actually called ASUS about this problem a month ago Tech support determined it was a hardware problem and they had me send it in for repair and when I got it back they basically just reinstalled the OS to Vista 64bit (what I bought the PC with) and everything was like the original day I bought the computer then I upgraded to Win7 again and the pixelated freeze up or BSOD happened just like before and the way you describe in your post. Any help is appreciated, Thanks.


----------



## Gassy Mexican (Nov 25, 2009)

The fix that Aubrien provided has worked perfectly. Follow his instructions (if you haven't already) and it should solve your problem. Hope all works out. Btw, the ppl at ASUS Tech support are idiots.


-Max G.


----------

